# Oak floor Resto, with whole house repaint.



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

We did this job for a friend of mine. We did His Offices last year, then he expanded and we re-did his renovated offices, now he had this as a rental and let me tell you... it was NASTY. 4000 Lbs of household waste was taken to the dump, before the demo started. Another 2000 lbs of construction waste. The floors were dead and black. Walls were missing, oozing and dripping, fridge droor had a drawer full of green juice that didn't start out green, and house is tilted, severely. The ceiling in the great room collapsed due to an overflowed tub and a tennant woke up with a ceiling on his chest. That is when they were evicted and this place was given a 360 degree fascelift.

Every surface was painted, inside and out. cupboards, trim, doors, windows, walls ceilings, and fireplace. Floors were belt sanded, orbital sanded, and edged, stained and 3 coats of Poly, Upper level floors just buffed and poly. Stairs painted exterior shutters siding and chimney painted and a Shed door was done aswell. 

It was discouraging in the beginning but worth it all in the end. It is still a rickity old house, that was on a tight budget, but we did extras, A lot of extras to help recoup some funds for the owner. I would not really advertise this job as I am only showing a few pics, but it was a decent house in the end and 6 neighbors came through yesterday and that was the most rewarding part. Everybody LOVED The floors and we weren't event going to do them, they were only supposed to get a coat or 2 of poly. 2 days later they looked like new floors..... almost.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

And a pic of my buddy Dallas was on my Camera too!!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks great. :thumbup:
You can see the tilt of the house in that front door pic. Floors look nice.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Dog looks tired


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Looks great. :thumbup:
> You can see the tilt of the house in that front door pic. Floors look nice.


at least they'll never loose their marbles,,lol.

nice job, and probably very rewarding to polish that turd,,,,,i bet it was a huge change.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Nothing more satisfying than restoring flooring and a fresh coat. Well maybe 2nd after cashing the check. Wonderful job man.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

i quit using pads, and like using a 1/4 skin. floors rule!!

i just buzzed this down by hand (its a flip)


----------

